# CPU hits 96 Degrees!



## dom99 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,

I've just bought an i5 4670k with Asus z87m-Plus MB and hyper 212 evo cooler.

I put it together and ran Prime95 last night to check thermals, for the first 15 mins it was maxing out at 75 degrees, but then after 18 mins it rocketed up to 96 degrees on all cores.

I monitored it using RealTemp and stopped the test as soon as I say it at that level.

When I seated the CPU cooler I put a pea sized dot in the middle of the CPU and just put the cooler on top.

Does anyone know why it would go so hot after 18 mins when it has been fine for 15 mins and any solution I should try?

I tried running prime95 twice and it did this both times.

I'm using a silverstone SG10B case

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

OC'd?
Clean off re-paste and re-seat is my first reaction. Also, when you take the cooler off, check the density of the paste. If it is thin in one corner, and incredibly thick on the opposite corner, your cooler is on wonky.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 16, 2013)

Well remember Prime is putting an excessive load on the CPU that you will NEVER be able to match, especially if you're running the Prime with AVX. Also, from reading around before I bought my 4770k, it seems intel makes specs so that during heavy loads like that stress test you run, extra voltage is added on top of whatever voltage is being ran, especially during said AVX or whatever they are tests. Check out the Haswell Club Thread in the Clubhouse section.

These chips run hot...though that hot if it's factory stock I may be questioning...but with Prime maybe not. Download and try AIDA64's CPU test too. But even that will add extra voltage under load.

I am running my 4770K using Adaptive Voltage with my OC and am using a mix of wPrime and BF3 for stability. Neither bring on the extra voltage and gaming gives me the realistic load that my PC actually sees and BF3 takes advantage of my Hyperthreading which adds even more stress for me. 

Can you please list your system specs (go to User CP then System Specs and fill out, click apply)? and are you overclocking?


----------



## dom99 (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> OC'd?
> Clean off re-paste and re-seat is my first reaction. Also, when you take the cooler off, check the density of the paste. If it is thin in one corner, and incredibly thick on the opposite corner, your cooler is on wonky.



It's not overclocked, but I swear I saw it running at 4.2GHZ so I will check, how do I know if it's overclocked? I changed a setting in the bios to be asus maximum performance optimised so I don't know if that's done anything.

Do you think the chip was damaged running so hot?

I will re-seat the heatsink when I get back in from work tonight and as you say check the paste spread


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> OC'd?
> Clean off re-paste and re-seat is my first reaction. Also, when you take the cooler off, check the density of the paste. If it is thin in one corner, and incredibly thick on the opposite corner, your cooler is on wonky.



^^this

Also - a pea is quite a large amount of thermal paste (some would argue).  A grain of rice has been mentioned as a better size analogy.  Thermal paste is not meant to smother the contact area, merely to fill in the minute surface imperfections.

And yes, that BIOS setting will overclock your CPU.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 16, 2013)

dom99 said:


> It's not overclocked, but I swear I saw it running at 4.2GHZ so I will check, how do I know if it's overclocked? I changed a setting in the bios to be asus maximum performance optimised so I don't know if that's done anything.
> 
> Do you think the chip was damaged running so hot?
> 
> I will re-seat the heatsink when I get back in from work tonight and as you say check the paste spread



It's not OC'd if you didnt OC it yourself. 4.2Ghz is Turbo kicking in, thats normal.
As said above, those chips run hot, REALLY hot, and the IHS is pasted on by retards at intel. I delidded mine, repasted, and put it on water. It still hits 70 degrees at 1.32v which is a huge amount of voltage because my chip sucks. 
The chip wont be damaged until you hit past 100 degrees. That's where the thermal throttling starts.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2013)

Can yo give us a side pic of your case?


----------



## dom99 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Can yo give us a side pic of your case?



I will post some pics tonight, I've got all 6 fan slots utilised with positive air pressure (all noctua fans except the 180mm silverstone air penetrator)

ill update my specs as well


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> It's not OC'd if you didnt OC it yourself. 4.2Ghz is Turbo kicking in, thats normal.
> As said above, those chips run hot, REALLY hot, and the IHS is pasted on by retards at intel. I delidded mine, repasted, and put it on water. It still hits 70 degrees at 1.32v which is a huge amount of voltage because my chip sucks.
> The chip wont be damaged until you hit past 100 degrees. That's where the thermal throttling starts.



Max turbo on i5-4670K is 3.8GHz. I'm not familiar with his mobo's UEFi settings (seems to be an ASUS) but he said he changed "asus maximum performance optimised",  might be a setting for auto OC.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 16, 2013)

dom99 said:


> It's not overclocked, but I swear I saw it running at 4.2GHZ so I will check, how do I know if it's overclocked? I changed a setting in the bios to be asus maximum performance optimised so I don't know if that's done anything.
> 
> Do you think the chip was damaged running so hot?
> 
> I will re-seat the heatsink when I get back in from work tonight and as you say check the paste spread



Asus Maximum performance in BIOS automatically overclocks the CPU and increases a lot of voltage. Set it to normal and save changes. Check frequencies and voltage using CPU-Z. And check temps with Prime 95. If you want to overclock, always do it manually.


----------



## dom99 (Jul 16, 2013)

The chip idles at 28 Degrees and room temperature is 25 Degrees so Im not sure its the heatsink, but I will try re-seating it anyway because I remember it wiggling about a bit when I was putting the bracket on.

I will change the bios setting sback to normal and run it again, then if it gets to the half hour stage with everyithg fine I will turn the maximum perfomance back on and keep an eye on what the clock speed and voltage are doing.

EDIT: Thanks itsakjt I will use CPUZ


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, check bios , also asus has a setting "multi-core optimize" or something close to that . disable it if you don't want all cores = max core speed .
Even if you OC I would not use it as you can set each core multiplier per core .

Hype212evo has direct contact heat pipes, and while they are very close together there is slight gap between them. 
So you might need more than pea size . I experimented , apply, remove, check footprint of paste and adjust to get right spread .

I use 212evo on my 3570k@4.0 and whatever i get in first 10min of prime it generally only goes up tiny bit more depending on size of prime FFT test size (smaller is more cpu intense)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

if you used a pea sized dot, you used to much. use about as much as two three rice grains.

i find it best to apply the TIM on hyper 212 with a credit card, in a thin layer. this helps fill the cracks b/w heatpipes.


might just be a CPU leaking issue though.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 16, 2013)

CPU leaking?


----------



## Frick (Jul 16, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> if you used a pea sized dot, you used to much. use about as much as two three rice grains.
> 
> i find it best to apply the TIM on hyper 212 with a credit card, in a thin layer. this helps fill the cracks b/w heatpipes.



Ah the question is what sort of pea.

BTW, here is some further reading on the subject. As others have said though, this varies from CPU model to CPU model, and then from chip to chip.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 16, 2013)

silkstone said:


> CPU leaking?



you been here since 2008 and you haven't heard the term chip leakage?


----------



## Frick (Jul 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> you been here since 2008 and you haven't heard the term chip leakage?









?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

also make sure you took the plastic cover tape off the cooler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

loool


----------



## silkstone (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been building computers since the 486 days and overclocking not long after. I've seen it mentioned in a thread maybe once before. But, no, unless you are talking about chocolate coming out of cookies, I don't know what chip leakage is.

Edit - I assume you are not talking about the google results that you get when you search for "chip leakage" as Frick posted. If so, I really have to ask, "What are you doing with your cpus?"

Edit 2 - The only other thing I can think might of be related to electron migration.


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Jul 16, 2013)

silkstone said:


> I've been building computers since the 486 days and overclocking not long after. I've seen it mentioned in a thread maybe once before. But, no, unless you are talking about chocolate coming out of cookies, I don't know what chip leakage is.
> 
> Edit - I assume you are not talking about the google results that you get when you search for "chip leakage" as Frick posted. If so, I really have to ask, "What are you doing with your cpus?"
> 
> Edit 2 - The only other thing I can think might of be related to electron migration.



Here ya go : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leakage_(electronics)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2013)

1. What is your ambient temp.
2. Set your BIOS to default.
3. Do not run prime for 18 or 30 F#@KING MINUTES unless you hate long lasting CPU's.
4. Run Intel Burn test for a full pass. Watch the temps there instead.
5. Game heavy for about 3+ hours to test stability.
6. Watch temps in all steps.
7. Smoke trees


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2013)

Two suggestions:

1.Make sure the heatpipes run parallel to the CPU die.





2.Fill the gaps in between the heatpipes with TIM like this:





Then add a small line of TIM that runs with the CPU die and mount the cooler.


----------



## dom99 (Jul 16, 2013)

I did some more testing with the asus optimisation enabled and the cpu is getting extremely hot on the 8K test but passes the 448k test first.

Why does the 8k kill the processor so much?!

During the tests it was running @4ghz 1.32V. First 448k test the temps were about 68 Degrees but shoot up on the 8K to 80 Degrees so I stopped it there.

I'm going to do what others have suggested and forget about Prime95 and just do some gaming to test it.

I will take the side off in a bit to take some pics

thanks for all the replies, I'm going to get some rubbing alcohol and cotton buds to re-seat the cooler anyway because I'm not happy with how it went on first time


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 16, 2013)

Frick said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dPBpuPl.png
> 
> ?



that is gold!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

dom99 said:


> I'm going to get some rubbing alcohol and cotton buds to re-seat the cooler anyway because I'm not happy with how it went on first time




Which could be your problem. If it doesn't feel right it probably isn't.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1. What is your ambient temp.
> 2. Set your BIOS to default.
> 3. Do not run prime for 18 or 30 F#@KING MINUTES unless you hate long lasting CPU's.
> 4. Run Intel Burn test for a full pass. Watch the temps there instead.
> ...



IBT pushes chips far harder then Prime does. Most of the time temperatures will be about 10c higher in IBT then Prime. And to be stable in prime you kind of have to run CPU for multiple hours. 4+ is usually the standard.

With Haswell chips, especially when overclocked, coolers like the Hyper 212 are just not enough anymore. They did well on Sandy and Ivy, but Haswell is a whole other ball game.



dom99 said:


> I did some more testing with the asus optimisation enabled and the cpu is getting extremely hot on the 8K test but passes the 448k test first.
> 
> Why does the 8k kill the processor so much?!
> 
> ...



Its getting so hot because of that voltage. Im not exactly sure why it is running at that voltage if you have left everything at stock. Something is going on. Maybe set voltage to fixed mode at like 1.2v and see what happens during the test.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 17, 2013)

The voltage is the problem if it's at 1.32v vcore. For 4.4GHz core/4.3GHz ring (cache) I need 1.23v for both. Temperature (excluding IBT which is not operable when overclocked) is in the mid-80c range normally on a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer push/pull mounted in the front fan area of my case. 

You don't need a high capacity cooler for these chips because they dissipate under 100w of heat when properly overclocked which is insignificant compared to AMD FX or LGA 2011 chips. Rather, you need a cooler that can offer the least "thermal resistance" and/or carry the heat away from the source effectively like AIO or custom water cooling solutions do. In other words, keeping the heatsink itself cooler likely matters more than the actual size of the heatsink, as a big heatsink that is just sucking in 30-40c ambient air isn't going to do much for a chip that already has high thermal resistance between the die and the IHS thanks to cheap thermal interface material used in production of the processor.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, that is way to much voltage for 4.0 and why is it running 4.0 , that is a OC .
make sure you don't have TPU switch on on that Asus MB and don't use the auto OC stuff .

If you want to OC small amount just raise multiplier on turbo cores , you shouldn't need to mess with voltage below 4.2 or so .


----------



## dom99 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok just went into the bios and set it back to "normal" and ran Intel Burn test which gave a maximum temperature of 64 Degrees so yes as you say it was the huge voltage.

Lesson learnt, never use the Asus optimised performance option in the bios.

I just hope there isn't any lasting damage to the CPU, is it possible? What benchmarks can I run to make sure the performance is not effected?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 17, 2013)

dom99 said:


> Ok just went into the bios and set it back to "normal" and ran Intel Burn test which gave a maximum temperature of 64 Degrees so yes as you say it was the huge voltage.
> 
> Lesson learnt, never use the Asus optimised performance option in the bios.
> 
> I just hope there isn't any lasting damage to the CPU, is it possible? What benchmarks can I run to make sure the performance is not effected?



You barely ran it under the previous conditions. Damage is negligible


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> IBT pushes chips far harder then Prime does. Most of the time temperatures will be about 10c higher in IBT then Prime. And to be stable in prime you kind of have to run CPU for multiple hours. 4+ is usually the standard.
> 
> With Haswell chips, especially when overclocked, coolers like the Hyper 212 are just not enough anymore. They did well on Sandy and Ivy, but Haswell is a whole other ball game.
> 
> ...



Yes but IBT is short and hot. Prime might not be as hot but its still F#$KING HOT. Keep the heat down. Short heat (within reason) is better than LONG exposure. 15 minutes at 98 or 5 hours at 96. Your choice.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 17, 2013)

don't worry about damage all you did was get it a little hotter than norm .

If you had retail HS it would be getting close to that hot by default with heavy load .


----------



## silkstone (Jul 17, 2013)

WaroDaBeast said:


> Here ya go : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leakage_(electronics)



Ahh, Quantum Tunneling, right? I can't imagine that the additional power draw due to leakage would cause temperatures to increase by that much. I think it's a concern in mainly mobile devices where battery life is important.


----------



## dom99 (Jul 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes but IBT is short and hot. Prime might not be as hot but its still F#$KING HOT. Keep the heat down. Short heat (within reason) is better than LONG exposure. 15 minutes at 98 or 5 hours at 96. Your choice.



The temperature only hit 96 degrees for about 10 seconds.

I'm just not happy with the asus bios setting that doesn't give any warnings that it will lead to extreme voltages.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2013)

Your board is overclocking the CPU, and on haswell those temps are normal I have a 4770k here and a Hyper 212+ at those clocks and with the voltages I suspect are being pushed those temps are perfectly normal. This is what people need to expect when not running extreme cooling solutions while overclocked.

Just like Ivy Bridge Haswell can be good or bad in terms of temperatures. add in the higher degree of integration of parts into the die and you get more heat generating components under the IHS which is only transfering heat via TIM to the IHS which then has to go through TIM to the reach the cooler itself. Under these conditions these temps are entirely normal. I would not recommend a Hyper 212 cooler for anything more than keeping temperatures down at stock.

Also with voltages at auto in tests like IBT / Prime95 / Aida FPU etc etc the CPU will hit a higher vcore due to that work load which on my chip is about 0.30 volts higher than any other work load. Its enough to cause a rather large jump in temps. leave everything at stock get your memory running at its proper speeds and buy a better cooler if you intend to overclock.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 17, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Your board is overclocking the CPU, and on haswell those temps are normal I have a 4770k here and a Hyper 212+ at those clocks and with the voltages I suspect are being pushed those temps are perfectly normal. This is what people need to expect when not running extreme cooling solutions while overclocked.
> 
> Just like Ivy Bridge Haswell can be good or bad in terms of temperatures. add in the higher degree of integration of parts into the die and you get more heat generating components under the IHS which is only transfering heat via TIM to the IHS which then has to go through TIM to the reach the cooler itself. Under these conditions these temps are entirely normal. I would not recommend a Hyper 212 cooler for anything more than keeping temperatures down at stock.
> 
> Also with voltages at auto in tests like IBT / Prime95 / Aida FPU etc etc the CPU will hit a higher vcore due to that work load which on my chip is about 0.30 volts higher than any other work load. Its enough to cause a rather large jump in temps. leave everything at stock get your memory running at its proper speeds and buy a better cooler if you intend to overclock.



Right but Haswell seems to be more voltage sensitive than Ivy , where Ivy you can go to like 1.35 and in general not to hot where for Haswell seems 1.25 is around sweet spot .
212 evo should be ok for mild OC as long as voltage is kept low .

On evo , I have mine with modified fan profile set in bios, manual mode ,that cools down temp few more deg .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2013)

well my Ivy is voltage sensitive 1.25 volts and i hit 92'C with a water 2.0 pro and 2x 3300 RPM deltas so all depends on the CPU, and i can tell you right now even at 1.2v and 4.2ghz the Hyper depending on ambient temps is going to be a close call one i myself wouldnt make. but then what do I know?  I am chief broken rig


----------



## Ed_1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was talking in very general statement . every chip is unique .

That is hot for ivy with water , not high on voltage .

I don't have Haswell and was going by other reports and reviews .
Plus JJ from Asus recommended not going over 1.27v I think it was even with AIO water cause of high temps .
I think for Ivy he recommended around 1.35v , those are not to go over unless you got real good cooling or don't care if it runs hot .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 17, 2013)

yea every chip is certainly unique all depends on how much gunk is used to hold the IHS on lol.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 17, 2013)

dom99 said:


> Ok just went into the bios and set it back to "normal" and ran Intel Burn test which gave a maximum temperature of 64 Degrees so yes as you say it was the huge voltage.
> 
> Lesson learnt, never use the Asus optimised performance option in the bios.
> 
> I just hope there isn't any lasting damage to the CPU, is it possible? What benchmarks can I run to make sure the performance is not effected?



I told ya.  Glad you are sorted. If you want to overclock, always do it manually. Do not increase voltage first and don't set to auto either. Set it to the stock voltage manually. If it is unstable, bump up 0.05V. If it becomes stable, decrease in steps until you find the exact voltage required for stability. After you find it, set the voltage slightly above that value to keep a headroom.


----------

